# What state do you live in??



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

What state do you currently live in????????????


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Denial.





Actually, Kwazulu Natal, province of South Africa...


----------



## SandMan835 (Jun 3, 2007)

Confusion


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

dang thats a long poll!!!!!!!!:wink: North Carolina


----------



## singingarcher (Jun 27, 2006)

*Cheese Head*

Wisconsin!! =]


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Physically I reside in PA... my mind wanders however...


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kegan said:


> Physically I reside in PA... *my mind wanders however*...


Meaning you wish you could be in Iowa shooting the big corn fed giants around here! HA


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Meaning you wish you could be in Iowa shooting the big corn fed giants around here! HA


:rolley
thats the very thing i was thinking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

armyboy said:


> :rolley
> thats the very thing i was thinking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Great minds think alike i suppose!!


----------



## raider_archer (Nov 28, 2006)

WOO!! for all the Texans here!!!!!


----------



## juice jr. (Nov 10, 2007)

Only 1 kentucky hunter. thats me. bummer:wink:


----------



## diamond87 (Nov 8, 2007)

Iowa the best hunting ever. got big deer:darkbeer:


----------



## our_finest_hour (Sep 16, 2007)

Ive been an Iowa resident for 12 years and Texas for 4, Iowa bucks own Texan deer hands down.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

proud to be an Arizona man. :darkbeer:


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

in the woods of PA


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

New Jersey!


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

ireland:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Uk =]


----------



## greenhorn100 (Nov 8, 2007)

juice jr. said:


> Only 1 kentucky hunter. thats me. bummer:wink:


make it two now


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

diamond87 said:


> Iowa the best hunting ever. got big deer:darkbeer:


Diamond.. your from Iowa?? Where at?


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

Nova Scotia, Canada.


----------



## Archer CAT (Apr 18, 2007)

Oklahoma.....oh yes a true okie!!


----------



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

I guess I am the only one representing VA


----------



## Crispy (Nov 23, 2007)

i want to know who else voted for MD.. where in MD?


----------



## rabbitslayer123 (Nov 27, 2007)

*auzzie!*

i am down under in aus...(thanks for sort of metioning that there is life outside america!):darkbeer:


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

VA all DAY!


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm from Wisconsin, best state in the U.S! Of course...I wouldn't mind doing some hunting in Iowa or Illinois


----------



## StBen (Sep 19, 2007)

Washington state here!!!


----------



## Yupp (Dec 27, 2007)

arizona
its hot


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

Pa


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

Calfornia, Bay area.


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

Rocky Top Tennessee


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

North Dakota


----------



## soccer (Jul 16, 2006)

New Hampshire


----------



## xXStanXx (May 18, 2007)

Good old Calgary, Alberta, Canada....doesn't get much better...


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

West Virginia.

Who else is from here?


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

The state of Insanity:zip::zip:



Ohh wrong state:embara:, that would be Alabama.....and I HATE IT!!!!!


----------



## Tan-Tan (Dec 10, 2007)

Matatazela said:


> Denial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi there,

Oh my gosh!! I live there too...

I'm in Hilton, Pietermaritzburg (I hope I spelt that right)

Tan-Tanawprint:


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

I live in canada.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

Missoula MT


----------

